# B&W time exposure



## firephasers (Mar 31, 2012)

A while ago I saw a B&W time exposure shot that was done by a friend of mine, I thought it was a cool technique. These are a couple of my first attempts, taken in Calgary. Does anyone else use the technique? I would be interested in seeing any of your examples.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice. The Bow river will freeze over?


----------



## firephasers (Apr 18, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Nice. The Bow river will freeze over?



It usually does. It's nice to see all the ice going now that spring is here


----------



## revup67 (May 7, 2012)

Both shots are truly well done. Just curious if you are shooting RAW or JPG or both? Reason is that I am interested to know if shot JPG within the camera as a B&W image or are you applying monochrome to a RAW image? Your application for a B&W time exposure was well thought out also.


----------



## firephasers (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the comment! It was a first attempt for me, I've never really done any time exposures since the days that I shot film so this was a sort of first for me. I did these in RAW format and did the final touches with Silver Efex Pro. It was fun to see the results.





revup67 said:


> Both shots are truly well done. Just curious if you are shooting RAW or JPG or both? Reason is that I am interested to know if shot JPG within the camera as a B&W image or are you applying monochrome to a RAW image? Your application for a B&W time exposure was well thought out also.


----------

